# Mackie Back in Genève ...



## macinside (16 Juillet 2006)

Salut les amis, 

étant de passage le 29 juillet, il y a t'il des gens partant pour un bon déjeuner ?  (et aussi une bonne table  )


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2006)

Playa, t'es prêt pour un tour de Genève avec le Mackie?   

Faudra voir, mais pourquoi pas...


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2006)

surtout si vous connaissez  une bonne table (pas de fondu au fromage svp )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> surtout si vous connaissez  une bonne table (pas de fondu au fromage svp )



*à essayer* et je te promets: pas de fondue au fromage comme à Carouge


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2006)

je voudrais plus local (viande s&#233;ch&#233; de montage par exemple :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais plus local (viande séché de montage par exemple :love: )



*bon, si tu le prends comme ça...* il faut retenir, mais c'est une excellente adresse  David te le confirmera


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *bon, si tu le prends comme ça...* il faut retenir, mais c'est une excellente adresse  David te le confirmera



Viiii goo ici... C'est chez mon tonton 

Bon aller maki quand tu veux  Une bonne tite fondue par 35 degré c'est niqqquuueeellll!!!


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2006)

non pas de fondu :rateau: (ou alors juste a la viande  )


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non pas de fondu :rateau: (ou alors juste a la viande  )



Il a de très bonne viandes sur ardoise


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2006)

alors &#231;a je prend :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alors ça je prend :love:



rapport détaillé demandé


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2006)

Bon Mackie, ton avion se pose &#224; quelle heure &#224; Gen&#232;ve? 9 heures?  

Je contacte playa si jamais.


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

apparemment il arriverai le vendredi soir (je passe cot&#233; fran&#231;ais pour la journ&#233;e) et je suis entre 10h et 16h Gen&#232;ve :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> apparemment il arriverai le vendredi soir (je passe coté français pour la journée) et je suis entre 10h et 16h Genève :love:


 
Ok vendredi soir je peux pas... Mais samedi, ça peut chémar...


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

juste un truc olivier, quand tu viens sur paris, regarde les vols airfrance, c'est parfois bien moins cher que le tgv :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste un truc olivier, quand tu viens sur paris, regarde les vols airfrance, c'est parfois bien moins cher que le tgv :rateau:



T'es certain de &#231;a... :mouais: En temps, en tout cas on y gagne rien, avec le TGV j'arrive en pleine ville.  De plus je suis &#224; environ 80 bornes de l'a&#233;roport de Gen&#232;ve, et seulement 20 de Lausanne, l&#224; d'o&#249; part le TGV pour Paris. 

On verra &#231;a samedi...


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2006)

euh oui, j'ai moins de 25 ans :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

J'ai de l'absynthe at home


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2006)

j'aime pas l'anis :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Et des mojito &#224; la Luma&#239; ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh oui, j'ai moins de 25 ans :rateau:



Malin... :rateau: 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai de l'absynthe at home



Je passe te chercher?


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et des mojito &#224; la Luma&#239; ?



juste en petite dose le rhum :rose: j'en ai de mauvais souvenir :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

J'ai des choses de prévues , mais volontier si le cas se présente 

Naméo tu veux 100 francs en plus !!! 




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste en petite dose le rhum :rose: j'en ai de mauvais souvenir :rose:


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2006)

oubli pas le mars aussi


----------



## dool (26 Juillet 2006)

On dirait 3 papys sur un banc, a triturer leur canne....s'trop mignon !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2006)

SM mate un peu la bombasse jolie brune qui vient de passer?...   Mackie qu'es-ce tu fous derri&#232;re l'arbre?

xxxx xxx xxxx


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Juillet 2006)

Bon alors... on est cbien ? Histoire de reservé la table  

Maci, webo, et qui d'autre ???


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> On dirait 3 papys sur un banc, a triturer leur canne....s'trop mignon !



bon tu viens dool ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2006)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors... on est cbien ? Histoire de reservé la table
> 
> Maci, webo, et qui d'autre ???


 
Tu es sur place? Moi je compte arriver dans la matinée. On se trouve où?


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur place? Moi je compte arriver dans la matinée. On se trouve où?



Ben vi... Genève c'est ma ville  On peut ce donner rendez vous vers l'horloge fleurie avant d'aller grailler à Carouge! Nan ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2006)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi... Genève c'est ma ville  On peut ce donner rendez vous vers l'horloge fleurie avant d'aller grailler à Carouge! Nan ?


 
Tu peux être plus précis. Je connais Carouge, mais pas l'horloge fleurie...


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux être plus précis. Je connais Carouge, mais pas l'horloge fleurie...



Tu passe le pont du mont blanc et hop c'est la.... http://www.geneve-tourisme.ch/?rubrique=0000000168 (Parking du mont blanc  )


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2006)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Tu passe le pont du mont blanc et hop c'est la.... http://www.geneve-tourisme.ch/?rubrique=0000000168 (Parking du mont blanc  )


 
Ok, je vois bien. Merci. 

Impec'


----------



## dool (26 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon tu viens dool ?




nan. 






Mon week-end a été réservé par un autre amant ailleurs un peu plus tôt ! Bon lui, il sera tout seul mais ça sera pour une prochine fois hein


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2006)

Repas de midi ?

Si c'est &#231;a, &#231;a peut ch&#233;mar aussi 

[Edith: ben ouais c'est marqu&#233; d&#233;jeuner... J'y r&#233;fl&#233;chis, j'ai pas encore mon planning   ]


----------



## playaman (27 Juillet 2006)

Salut tous  

Je sasis pas trop de quoi sera fais mobn samedi ma petite est encor a l'hosto, mais me ferait bien plaisir de vous croiser.
Je prendrais contact avec Webo pour essayer de vous chopper un moment, voir manger avec vous.


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Juillet 2006)

Bon voil&#224; ce que je propose :

10h-10h30 : On ce retrouve vers l'horloge fleurie (parking juste &#224; cot&#233
10h30-12h : Glandouille au bord du lac leman de G&#232;neve
12h : D&#233;part vers Carouge pour manger
12h30 : A table

Et apr&#232;s on improvise  Ca vous va ? Bon faudrait juste savoir combien on est pour avoir de la place au resto...

Macinside, si faut te choper quelque part appel moi


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

l'horloge fleurie, mon dieu, comment il va voir la suisse apr&#232;s l'mackie ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2006)

Ok, nickel.

Je serai vers l'horloge autour des 10h15 environ. Mon train arrive &#224; 10h je crois.


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2006)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Macinside, si faut te choper quelque part appel moi



je pose la voiture sur le parking du cern


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pose la voiture sur le parking du cern



Ptain l'autre qui veut me faire aller &#224; l'autre bout de la ville !! T'es pas fou ?  

Bon et tu la pose &#224; quel heure ???


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je viendrai avec Dudu (certains le connaissent d&#233;j&#224;... ).

Donc, gjouvenat, mackie, webo, dudu, plus &#233;ventuellement teo et playa.


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2006)

je passerai peut-&#234;tre pour le caf&#233; 

Je tiens au courant WebO


----------



## mamyblue (28 Juillet 2006)

Ben y a que des hommes pour ce repas... Ceci dit c'est pas ça qui m'aurait fait :afraid: Mais voilà j'ai vu trop tard et je suis déjà prise, sinon... enfin je vous souhaite une très belle journée, mes pensées vous accompagnent et une grosse bise à tous


----------



## Amok (28 Juillet 2006)

L&#224;, en ce moment m&#234;me, Mackie doit vomir tripes et boyaux ! L'ayant d&#233;j&#224; vu &#224; l'oeuvre, j'imagine assez bien la sc&#232;ne : une main pos&#233;e sur le capot d'une voiture, l'abdomen creus&#233; &#224; l'extr&#232;me et secou&#233; de spasmes, la larme qui glisse lentement sur la joue et un filet quasi solide qui glisse &#224; droite de la bouche.
Et les sons : "Heurgh, heurgh, heurgh".

Mackie qui vomit, c'est un peu comme la reproduction des poulpes : tu ne sais plus distinguer les bras du corps ....


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2006)

_par contre, &#224; porter, c'est lourd apr&#232;s... _


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L&#224;, en ce moment m&#234;me, Mackie doit vomir tripes et boyaux ! L'ayant d&#233;j&#224; vu &#224; l'oeuvre, j'imagine assez bien la sc&#232;ne : une main pos&#233;e sur le capot d'une voiture, l'abdomen creus&#233; &#224; l'extr&#232;me et secou&#233; de spasmes, la larme qui glisse lentement sur la joue et un filet quasi solide qui glisse &#224; droite de la bouche.
> Et les sons : "Heurgh, heurgh, heurgh".
> 
> Mackie qui vomit, c'est un peu comme la reproduction des poulpes : tu ne sais plus distinguer les bras du corps ....



*Flash info*

_Ce matin les habitants de la cit&#233; du bout du lac se sont r&#233;veill&#233;s avec une surprise dont ils se seraient sans doute ais&#233;ment pass&#233;s. Le jet d'eau, pourtant &#233;teint en raison du vent la nuit derni&#232;re, crachait violemment un liquide jaun&#226;tre jusqu'&#224; une hauteur estim&#233;e &#224; 600 m&#232;tres environ, pour se r&#233;pandre sur des centaines de m&#232;tres &#224; la ronde, souillant le lac, les quais ainsi que les banques de la place. Un habitant d&#233;clare: «A 4h30, j'ai vu une lueur orange sur le pont du Mont-Blanc, quelqu'un courir en d&#233;clanchant ce qui semblait &#234;tre une balise Argos.» A l'heure o&#249; nous mettons sous presse l'origine du ph&#233;nom&#232;ne n'a pas &#233;t&#233; d&#233;termin&#233;e et c'est toute une ville qui se r&#233;veille avec un peu la gueule de bois. _

Mackie, j'arrive.  :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Flash info*
> 
> _Ce matin les habitants de la cit&#233; du bout du lac se sont r&#233;veill&#233;s avec une surprise dont ils se seraient sans doute ais&#233;ment pass&#233;s. Le jet d'eau, pourtant &#233;teint en raison du vent la nuit derni&#232;re, crachait violemment un liquide jaun&#226;tre jusqu'&#224; une hauteur estim&#233;e &#224; 600 m&#232;tres environ, pour se r&#233;pandre sur des centaines de m&#232;tres &#224; la ronde, souillant le lac, les quais ainsi que les banques de la place. Un habitant d&#233;clare: &#171;A 4h30, j'ai vu une lueur orange sur le pont du Mont-Blanc, quelqu'un courir en d&#233;clanchant ce qui semblait &#234;tre une balise Argos.&#187; A l'heure o&#249; nous mettons sous presse l'origine du ph&#233;nom&#232;ne n'a pas &#233;t&#233; d&#233;termin&#233;e et c'est toute une ville qui se r&#233;veille avec un peu la gueule de bois. _
> 
> Mackie, j'arrive.  :love:


 _
si avec &#231;a, la suisse ne nous d&#233;clare pas la guerre...:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:_


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Juillet 2006)

Bon ben... A tout de suite


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2006)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben... A tout de suite



Ouais, vous êtes où là? :mouais:


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vous êtes où là? :mouais:



A l'heure à la quelle tu as écrit, je suis parti sur un incendie de garage.... Puis aux Urgences


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2006)

A cette heure-ci nous sommes toujours sans nouvelle de Mackie. Le dernier &#224; l'avoir vu semble &#234;tre Greg sur le parking du Cern. Il faut pr&#233;ciser que Mackie a insist&#233; toute la journ&#233;e pour visiter l'accel&#233;rateur &#224; particules, de l'int&#233;rieur (-inside).

Probablement qu'il doit &#234;tre en train de tourner depuis plusieurs heures et est sans doute transform&#233; en protons voyageant &#224; la vitesse de la lumi&#232;re.

Bon voyage Mackie...


----------

